# Funny Diabetic T-Shirts



## NiVZ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

Following on from the Diabetic Cartoons, I thought some of you might appreciate these T-Shirts - just click the links below to see them:

"I Gots Da Sugar-Betes" 

"Laughter is the best form of Medicine, unless you're diabetic, then it's insulin" 

"I'm not diabetic, I'm sugar challenged"

NiVZ


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 17, 2009)

very good where can we buy them??

A mates mates designs tee shirts and gets them sold on a website might 'ave a word in his shell like!


----------



## NiVZ (Sep 17, 2009)

Rossi,

The above are links to the websites where you can buy them, just click on the phrase you like 

NiVZ


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 17, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following on from the Diabetic Cartoons, I thought some of you might appreciate these T-Shirts - just click the links below to see them:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links NiVZ  cool I love them


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 17, 2009)

doh! 

Cheers Nivz never notived that!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 17, 2009)

Hiya, great link!

I like these ones, check out the website becuase they seem to have zillions of diabetic ones whith phrases and pics etc....

http://t-shirts.cafepress.co.uk/item/ipump-womens-womens-tank-top/98228319


----------



## NiVZ (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad you guys like them.  If I spot anyone wearing these, I'll know they visit this forum 

@Sugarbum - Yeah T-Shirt Cafe Press have loads - some are quite American and OTT but some are really good.

NiVZ


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 17, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hiya, great link!
> 
> I like these ones, check out the website becuase they seem to have zillions of diabetic ones whith phrases and pics etc....
> 
> http://t-shirts.cafepress.co.uk/item/ipump-womens-womens-tank-top/98228319



great cheers SB hmm it's not just tee shirts they have on here


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 17, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hiya, great link!
> 
> I like these ones, check out the website becuase they seem to have zillions of diabetic ones whith phrases and pics etc....
> 
> http://t-shirts.cafepress.co.uk/item/ipump-womens-womens-tank-top/98228319



Love them all.  My fav is DUCK FIABETES - fabulous but not sure I can get Jessica to wear it, I might have to explain it.


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 17, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Love them all.  My fav is DUCK FIABETES - fabulous but not sure I can get Jessica to wear it, I might have to explain it.



hahaaa! Brilliant! Yes, perhaps not for a few years yet


----------



## shiv (Sep 17, 2009)

i have this saved in my photobucket:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v699/ethnicelephant/insulintshirt.jpg

i love the 'professional pin cushion' tshirt...actually, there are LOADS on there that i really like and would be willing to wear!!


----------



## RachelT (Sep 17, 2009)

*love it*

That's it, i'm going to work tomorrow and campaigning for a change in uniform (NHS worker) i think everyone in our chemo suite should wear a "Cancer Sucks" t-shirt..."My diabetes makes me hate things" now that's my motto...


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 18, 2009)

Great t shirts. I'm going to make one reading How can I be grumpy when I'm too sweet?


----------

